# Bond ultimate sweater machine



## gigisiguenza (Jan 16, 2016)

I was in hobby lobby with a friend and came across a $200 bond knitting machine in the clearance section, for $8. It said it was missing the needle bed (comes with a hundred needle bed that is actually 2 50 needle beds that connect). So, being the queen of clearance, of course I bought it - thinking I could buy the replacement part online. Much to my surprise, there is no replacement part area to their website. So now I'm on a hunt for the needle beds LOL.

Any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 16, 2016)

Sadly it looks like you are going to have a problem finding the needle bed. SpinRite discontinued the knitting machines. You might try sending an email to Spin Rite Caron Yarns, or start searching Ebay. Quite lousy they even sold it for $8. There are some needle bed extension kits available, but do not know if you can use


----------



## traderbren (Jan 16, 2016)

Are you on Ravelry? It appears there is a group there for owners of Bond Knitting machines. Someone in that group might be able to help you.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 16, 2016)

Great suggestions - Ty!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 16, 2016)

cmzaha it's got every other part in it but that one, so $8 wasn't such a bad deal if I can find the needle beds very cheap


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 16, 2016)

On their website http://www.bond-america.com/products/usm.html

I see at the bottom:
"CUSTOMER SERVICE INFORMATION
 	Click here for 24-hour online knitting help.
 	All technical questions can be answered by Bond America's customer service professionals, who are experienced hand and machine knitters.
 	The "Knitting Help Line" (800-862-5348) is provided free of charge (Monday through Friday, 8 am to 4 pm Eastern time) for callers with questions about their machines, pattern questions     or information on where the caller can purchase the machine."
Maybe someone there can help?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jan 16, 2016)

TY Seawolfe


----------

